# Square and Compass



## Chimguy87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Group; I am looking for plans to route out a square and compass, as you might guess I am a Freemason and would like to try my hand at making this emblem.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Phil; how big? Can't you just scan and enlarge a copy of something you already have?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Phil does this help?

http://img.wikinut.com/img/1ffih.5ymkstk2w3/jpeg/724x5000/Freemason-symbol.jpeg


----------

